

Writing your own encryption algorithm? Duh - niyazpk
http://www.diovo.com/2009/02/wrote-your-own-encryption-algorithm-duh/

======
bravura
I heartily recommend writing your own encryption algorithm, for the same
reason that I recommend performing your own surgery. If you think you're good
at something, then why should you let only people with life-long expertise do
it?

